# Petition to Save the Amman Symphony Orchestra



## ASOmusicians (Jun 25, 2012)

As many arts organizations throughout the world, The Amman Symphony Orchestra is currently suffering from economic hardships and budget cuts. Located in rough neighborhood (bordered with Syria, Iraq, Palestine, Israel, and Saudi Arabia), Jordan is definitely feeling the economic effects of the "Arab Spring". In fact, the ASO, the only symphony orchestra in Jordan, is scheduled to close at the end of July if we do not receive funding from the Greater Amman Municipality, allotted by the Prime Ministry of Jordan.

As musicians of the Amman Symphony Orchestra, we have created a petition in an effort to collect 5,000 signatures from inside Jordan and around the world (ASO is filled with musicians from Jordan, USA, Iraq, Taiwan, S. Korea, Germany, Colombia, Peru, UK, Armenia, Romania, and Russia!!). We hope that a petition filled with global support will aid our cause when our administration approaches the Prime Ministry. Please take a moment to sign our petition and help us spread it by sharing with your contacts through facebook, twitter, and e-mail. Thank you - or "shukran" in Arabic!

https://www.change.org/petitions/save-the-amman-symphony-orchestra

Sincerely,

Megan Arns
Principal Percussionist - Amman Symphony Orchestra
Instructor of Percussion - National Music Conservatory


----------

